# Ca18det front mount intercooler?



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

Okay guys, I've searched all over the place trying to find a fmic kit for my 240 with the ca18det and I am having some difficulties. Can anyone on here with this mod give me some ideas? Will kits made for the sr20 fit my ca?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

the hot pipe is the same as the sr but the cold pipe is different


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Look on ebay. I just found one not too long ago for the ca18det equipped s13 for like $150.00 with the piping. Just be patient, and I'll keep a look out.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

a ebay intercooler and having custom piping made is the best option...


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> a ebay intercooler and having custom piping made is the best option...


Fabbing piping is always the best option...period


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

TheVodKA said:


> Fabbing piping is always the best option...period


I've had great luck with pre-bent FMIC piping kits. Welding them is tough, because you don't want any pinhole leaks in the joints at all. That also creates the unsightly weld joint. If I were a CA18DET guy, I would buy the SR20DET FMIC piping kit and the cut the upper piping to line up to the throttle body.


----------

